# Pet tracker



## BoyeScfi0 (Dec 10, 2016)

GPS Tracking Device is a best way to locate your pets. So suggest me which GPS Tracking application is easy to use and work fast.


----------



## tabztabz (Jan 17, 2017)

i would recommend you to use trackimo 3g device, small device that is simple and easy to set-up plus has a highly accurate tracking performance. though you can still search for more gps trackers in google. cheers


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

tabztabz said:


> i would recommend you to use trackimo 3g device, small device that is simple and easy to set-up plus has a highly accurate tracking performance. though you can still search for more gps trackers in google. cheers


The OP has been indefinitely banned from the forum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2017)

tabztabz said:


> i would recommend you to use trackimo 3g device, small device that is simple and easy to set-up plus has a highly accurate tracking performance. though you can still search for more gps trackers in google. cheers


No use replying. OP is banned.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

danielled said:


> No use replying. OP is banned.


Quite. It seems as if many new members are oblivious to the dates/circumstances of threads, and reply to them anyway. In this instance, "Banned" under the OP's username was clearly shown, wasn't it?
The new member who replied to this thread has actually made comments on two of Boyescfi0's other threads about pet trackers. I hope we haven't encountered another member who is obsessed with pet trackers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2017)

FeelTheBern said:


> Quite. It seems as if many new members are oblivious to the dates/circumstances of threads, and reply to them anyway. In this instance, "Banned" under the OP's username was clearly shown, wasn't it?
> The new member who replied to this thread has actually made comments on two of Boyescfi0's other threads about pet trackers. I hope we haven't encountered another member who is obsessed with pet trackers.


Well I could see the word banned under the username and my vision is 2 meters blurred tunnels in my left eye and my right eye is plastic so if I could see it anybody can unless their vision is blurred even up close or a person is completely blibd in which case there is softwares like jaws that talk to you and say what you clicked on and what you are typing.


----------

